# Cold Air Around a Dishwasher - Insulate?



## SeniorSitizen

The cold air will still be entering the house so the best it could do is diffuse the draft so it would be felt elsewhere. A piece of cardboard box the appropriate size would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## joecaption

Need to figure out exactly where the airs getting in.
Pull it out and look at the wall behind and floor below it.
Someplace there's most likely an open hole where the drain or incoming water lines where run.
If there was a problem with the wall not sealed or lack of insulation the whole wall would be cold not just that one spot.


----------



## iLikeDirt

Insulation insulates. Air barriers block air. If cold air is entering your house from the exterior, you need to seal the hole first. Only then you can apply insulation after that. Some substances (e.g. spray foam) do both at the same time.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Gotta seal up the envelope first and foremost like IlikeDirt says.


----------



## Fix'n it

it may not be leaking outside air. it could be inside air, that is not well heated (because its behind the cabinets and DW), that is circulating into the room. just sayin.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Fix'n it said:


> it may not be leaking outside air. it could be inside air, that is not well heated (because its behind the cabinets and DW), that is circulating into the room. just sayin.


+1

That being said, most dishwashers are installed with poor insulation and wall sealing.


----------



## gmaint

_Pull the d/w, foam the open holes, and never ever put insulation under the machine_. _You may develop a leak sometime and a hidden mold magnet is not what you want in the kitchen._


----------

